# Picked up a Canon G9



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Sold my DSLR setup in preparation to buy a house... it takes every cent here in CA . Bought a Canon G9 as a replacement for now... not a bad little point and shoot.


----------



## dirtyjersey (Feb 13, 2007)

Sickness. Every time I see that rim / front-end combo on the 4dr e46 I'm convinced I have to go out and get me mine.

Do you mind if I asked how you sourced the parts?


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

dirtyjersey said:


> Sickness. Every time I see that rim / front-end combo on the 4dr e46 I'm convinced I have to go out and get me mine.
> 
> Do you mind if I asked how you sourced the parts?


The wheels and front end are stock ... comes with the performance package (ZHP).

It's lowered on ground control coilovers.


----------



## dirtyjersey (Feb 13, 2007)

I did not know that. Anyway beautiful ride and nice camera. I have a l'il ol s3 from canon that I am still trying to master.


----------



## #5880 (Feb 11, 2006)

Which DSLR did you have?

Did you sell the glass too?


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

lao270 said:


> Which DSLR did you have?
> 
> Did you sell the glass too?


Sold everything
20d, 17-40 f/4L, 50mm 1.4, 70-200 f/2.8L IS, sigma 24-70 f/2.8, 420ex speedlite, 580ex speedlite...


----------



## #5880 (Feb 11, 2006)

KrisL said:


> Sold everything
> 20d, 17-40 f/4L, 50mm 1.4, 70-200 f/2.8L IS, sigma 24-70 f/2.8, 420ex speedlite, 580ex speedlite...


Sweet setup

Are you going back to Canon after the house stops killing cash flow?


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

lao270 said:


> Sweet setup
> 
> Are you going back to Canon after the house stops killing cash flow?


Unknown.


----------



## #5880 (Feb 11, 2006)

I got the KM 7D for the internal anti shake feature

They now have a full frame version Alpha 700
Once you get the glass, you're pretty stuck


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Yeah.

This G9 has anti shake in-camera .


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

KrisL said:


> Sold everything
> 20d, 17-40 f/4L, 50mm 1.4, 70-200 f/2.8L IS, sigma 24-70 f/2.8, 420ex speedlite, 580ex speedlite...


What?!?!


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

Be honest, Kris. Did you spray down the pavement before taking the pic? :loco:


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

FenPhen said:


> Be honest, Kris. Did you spray down the pavement before taking the pic? :loco:


I had just finished washing my car...

So it was already that wet......... mostly......


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Wish I had known. Would have loved to have bought a couple of those items from you...



Knowing how much you love your photography, I can't imagine it'll be long before you buy in again.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

J.J. Moon said:


> Wish I had known. Would have loved to have bought a couple of those items from you...
> 
> 
> 
> Knowing how much you love your photography, I can't imagine it'll be long before you buy in again.


I sold it all as a lot on eBay. I got what I wanted for it.

For the next DSLR, it'll be a lot harder to choose between Canon and Nikon than it was back when I started with Canon on the 10D.


----------



## Watchdog (Jan 23, 2005)

When I first read this thread, I thought it was a typo and it was a Canon G7. I didn't even know you could buy a G9 now.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

That's some mean camber you have going on there. How many degrees? -2? -3?


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

BmW745On19's said:


> That's some mean camber you have going on there. How many degrees? -2? -3?


-2.5, love it. Just got back from an autocross 10 mins ago, actually. heh.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

the g9 is a fine camera. i'm probably gonna ditch my s3is for the new panny (fz18) some time this month.


----------

